

Ask HN: What are Karma, Points, Avg about? - fygwtclub

Hello Dear HNers!<p>I'm very new to this community and just wondering What are Karma, Points, Avg about? And, how do an user get those?<p>I haven't seen a website in longtime which doesn't say providing Email address is mandatory. Are there any other websites still doing that?
======
whichdan
Check the FAQ[1] linked at the bottom of the page.

[1] <http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

